# Mack Albino with double snake eyes ?



## baz (Feb 7, 2007)

To date I have hatched 4 Mack Albino young, one of which I have posted on a recent thread which is a Super Mack Albino.
And the others I believed to be straight forward Mack Albino young. Today I have noticed that one of my young has double snake eye. I appreciate the photo below is not brilliant but you should be able to see the snake eye in the photo. 
I was under the impression that snake eye was linked to the RAPTOR morph in one way or another ?
Any explanation or ideas for the above would be appreciated.
















The right eye is the same proportion as the left one.
Further at what approx age is the youngster likely to start showing the colours of the adults in the photo below? And am I likely to produce straight Abinos from these parents?
Thanks in advance for your advice and ideas.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I've seen an apparently unrelated "snake eye" effect in blizzard geckos.

I have a snake-eyed blazing blizzard who has no RAPTOR/APTOR heritage - she was bred here from an albino het blizzard female and a blizzard het albino male. I have an unrelated blizzard female with one partial snake eye.


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

One of the breeders in the US had a patternless (I believe) Mack with eclipse eyes. They don't know if it is related for the RAPTOR eclipse or not, but probably not.

Is one of their parents a super snow because its looks very yellow for a Mack? Or has it just coloured up a lot?


----------



## baz (Feb 7, 2007)

cjreptiles said:


> One of the breeders in the US had a patternless (I believe) Mack with eclipse eyes. They don't know if it is related for the RAPTOR eclipse or not, but probably not.
> 
> Is one of their parents a super snow because its looks very yellow for a Mack? Or has it just coloured up a lot?


 
I have a trio Albino Macks all of which are identical in pattern to the adult male in the photo on the thread.
Im quite happy that the parents are Mack Albinos since the Super Mack Albino hatched which is identical to the one shown on this link
Mack Leopard Geckos - Morphology
This is my Super for comparison you can just make out the eye pigment but the photo does show identical morphs.
















I am not that familiar with the Mack Albino morph but I had seen the Super form on Guide to Leopard Gecko Morphs an
which is why I bought this trio to basically try and produce.
I expected a similar outcome to the normal Mack Snows being 25% Super, 50% Mack Albino and I presume a 25% normal Albino?? if correct.
But until the one above hatched from the parents appearance I was not 100% sure that I had infact purchased as sold Jungle Albino Macks.
Regarding the colouration as you mentioned I can only state that my females(snake eyed being one) have all been incubated at approx 80 for the first 21 days before being moved into the 88/89 incubator for the remainder of incubation.
The Super and his? brother who is similar in colour to the snake eyed in colour were incubated straight away in the 88/89 incubator.
Might that explain the colour ? also all the young have been kept with a 90 degree hot spot in there tubs.
A further question, if I can expect a 25% normal Albino offspring like I expect I will have. How will I be able to determine the the normal Albino young from the Mack Albino 50% ? The Supers are obvious.
In fairness its the Supers I have an interest in. And assumeing the current Super is male next year I should be able to cut out the 25% normal Albino by useing him straight to Albino Macks. 50% and 50% ? 
Any further advice/ comments will be appreciated


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

baz said:


> A further question, if I can expect a 25% normal Albino offspring like I expect I will have. How will I be able to determine the the normal Albino young from the Mack Albino 50% ? The Supers are obvious.
> In fairness its the Supers I have an interest in. And assumeing the current Super is male next year I should be able to cut out the 25% normal Albino by useing him straight to Albino Macks. 50% and 50% ?
> Any further advice/ comments will be appreciated


The last part, you are correct. If you have a male super and a female Mack snow, you will get 50% supers and 50% Macks (obviously all albinos in this case).

At the moment, however, you will get 25% normal albinos from Mack albino x Mack albino crosses, which I why I asked, because the hatchling looked more like a normal albino than a Mack to me. 

Mack albinos, like normal Macks, are born without yellow bands, but with white instead. This page might help you tell them apart from normal albinos: Mack Snow Het For Tremper Albino


----------



## baz (Feb 7, 2007)

cjreptiles said:


> The last part, you are correct. If you have a male super and a female Mack snow, you will get 50% supers and 50% Macks (obviously all albinos in this case).
> 
> At the moment, however, you will get 25% normal albinos from Mack albino x Mack albino crosses, which I why I asked, because the hatchling looked more like a normal albino than a Mack to me.
> 
> Mack albinos, like normal Macks, are born without yellow bands, but with white instead. This page might help you tell them apart from normal albinos: Mack Snow Het For Tremper Albino


Thanks
I agree and understand yellow barrings normal Albino and white barrings Mack Albino.
I am correct in that Haveing produced the above Super that the parents must be Mack Albino?


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

baz said:


> Thanks
> I agree and understand yellow barrings normal Albino and white barrings Mack Albino.
> I am correct in that Haveing produced the above Super that the parents must be Mack Albino?


Yes, you are correct. Both parents must have been Mack albino, and from looking at the photo of the parent, I have no reason to doubt that either.


----------



## baz (Feb 7, 2007)

cjreptiles said:


> Yes, you are correct. Both parents must have been Mack albino, and from looking at the photo of the parent, I have no reason to doubt that either.


Thanks alot for your help, the link you supplied answered my question.
Just have to hope some of the other eggs produce Mack Albinos and that the Super turns out to be male.
I have run the male Mack Albino with 3 other normal Albino females and a Mack Snow female who is apparently Het Albino.
So hopefully I should still be OK for next years breeding project
Thanks 
Baz


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

baz said:


> Thanks alot for your help, the link you supplied answered my question.
> Just have to hope some of the other eggs produce Mack Albinos and that the Super turns out to be male.
> I have run the male Mack Albino with 3 other normal Albino females and a Mack Snow female who is apparently Het Albino.
> So hopefully I should still be OK for next years breeding project
> ...


Sounds like you should get a lot of nice hatchlings. Let me know if you have any spare albino supers


----------



## baz (Feb 7, 2007)

cjreptiles said:


> Sounds like you should get a lot of nice hatchlings. Let me know if you have any spare albino supers


I will post again, and keep the forum supplied with photos of the Supers development.


----------

